# River Bend



## Ricardo Monteiro (19 Nov 2019)

Hi guys, thanks for having me here and greetings from Portugal 

Some data on my last Setup:

*Aqua:* 50x35x30cm @6mm Opti-white

*Lighting: *Chihiros LED 27W 

*Filtering:* Hagen Aquaclear 30

*CO2:* 2Kg pressurized, Elos Conta + Elos AT-10

*Substrate: *ADA Amazonia, Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder, Tropica Plant Growth Substrate, PENAC p + PENAC w + ADA Clear Super + ADA Bacter 100, etc....

*Hardscape:* Manzanita + Seiryu Stone  

*Flora:* _Lilaeopsis mauritiana, Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii', Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green', Bolbitis heudelotii, Eleocharis parvula, Vesicularia dubyana 'Christmas'_*

And some photos:*




 



 



 

*The Hardscape:*






*The plants with the usual quality, straight after unboxing:







 



 



 



 
*
This layout is now five months old and I will be posting some images soon but first I just wanted to break the ice. 

Any comments would be welcome. Cheers 
**


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (19 Nov 2019)

It looks promising and I am looking forward to seeing it planted.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Monteiro (21 Nov 2019)

thatblokeoverthere said:


> It looks promising and I am looking forward to seeing it planted.
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk



Thanks.

This is how it´s currently looking. Feel free to deliver your comments.


----------



## Kezzab (21 Nov 2019)

Nice! I'd plant in a load of red rotala in the back corners behind you moss logs. Itd give good contrast and make your focal point gap tighter.
K


----------



## Kalum (21 Nov 2019)

So simple but really well done, looks great and very healthy growth


----------



## 2born4 (21 Nov 2019)

That’s a beauty... I love moss heavy scapes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

